# Canon Service Support Tool - Required Urgently please



## Distorted Visio (Oct 17, 2011)

Hi,

Does anyone have a recent version of Canon SST and firmware for a Canon ir1022a printer / copier.

My device is displaying "Download Connected" and from I have determined it requires a firmware flash. Canon have quoted me £70 call out charge plus £70 per hour to do this which is ridiculous. Also their lead time is over a week and I have a massive deadline due this week with work and I can't afford to buy a new machine.

I hope someone is kind enough to help me out.

Many thanks!


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

see if you can find it through here

Canon Download Centre - Drivers, Software and Manual Downloads - Canon Europe


----------



## Distorted Visio (Oct 17, 2011)

No. Canon SST is unavailable directly from Canon in any region. I have confirmed this with Canon and a Canon field engineer.


----------



## Distorted Visio (Oct 17, 2011)

The only source I can find is:

http://photocopier.blog.com/canon/

but he's not responding.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

see if this picks anything up

CANON IR1022A driver, software or CANON IR1022A drivers & update - Diplodrivers


----------

